# I couldn't live without my.....



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I thought it would be fun to post our favorite dog items, the ones that really make our havalives easier. Maybe everyone is at the Nationals and not posting, however... some of us had to stay home and need good reading material!!

I will share my favorite purchase. It is the PETEEK PET CARRIER. It is a lifesaver on long walks. Sometimes Moxie gets tired and I want to keep going and since he has tipped the scales at 10 pounds my arms get tired! Anything that helps me to include him in my day is great. It is well designed and comfortable for both of us. Check it out and then share your favorite dog stuff, the thing or things you couldn't live without.

www.peteek.com


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I am glad I don't have to live without OxyFresh! Lola's breath is sweet and her licks are precious as long as we have this in her water.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks Anne. I'll be googling that tonight!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Couldn't live without my CC buttercomb for my darling girl! I also use my Petflys carrier everyday...so that too, oh and my glass Lixit bottle. Okay...the list goes on and on.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Which size petflys bag? And how big is Posh? They are pricey. You use it everyday?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

For me--I couldn't live without my Havs so I buy them what I think they need.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I couldn't live without Coat Handler's Conditioner. It makes maintaining my boys' long coats possible!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Right now, it's lemon juice. I'm practically bathing in it, to get Cooper to stop licking me!!!!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Lemon juice...How funny. Does it work?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I couldn't live without my CC detangling comb. That thing was heaven-sent! 

I also couldn't live without Bailey's K9 Jerky. Kubrick loves that stuff.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Let's see treats balls, detangling combs, canvas bag, xpen (thanks Lina!)...although we're starting to phase it out, travel water bowl that doesn't leak...I'm sure there's more but those are at the top of the list.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Michelle,
Which treat balls, the everlasting ones in the purple ball? I was wondering if they were worth it.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

We have the purple ball and a little green treat holder from the same company that he loves. We also bought the tricky treat ball (orange), but he still seems a little scared of it. I have looked at the everlasting ones, but he seems to like the ones we have an he works at them for quite awhile.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Although I should say he also loves a good old fashioned kong with the cookies made for the kong.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Is the carrier hard on your back? It looks neat


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I couldn't live without my Swiffer Wet Jet, my Oxy Clean stain and spot remover  and the new grooming products to clean up after the little piggies (well not so much Bailey).


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Well normally, I would say I couldn't live without our Canz real meat treats...but since Jasper has made such a remarkable transformation since being on joint/inflammation support--- I would have to say I couldn't live without Ark Naturals, Sea Mobility Jerky. (And Pantene)


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I couldn't live with out Flossies! Another lifesaver is my #1 All Systems De-matting comb! It's my first line of attack on Rufus' coat then we work down to combs with the teeth closer together! I'm pretty happy with my Doggie Dooley too!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Yep.... flossies are the thing I couldn't live without. My Roxie is a power chewer (although she doesn't chew things she shouldn't usually, go figure?) Flossies buy me a little time where she is happy to just sit and chew (instead of following me around or begging for cuddles). I though people who were ordering them by the case were crazy when I first joined the forum... but now I get it... they are great.

I also bought one of the Madan brushes (a fun red one ).... it is a nice brush for the money... although I am comparing it to the first brush I bought which was just a generic pin brush.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I couldn't live without a camera to capture all the cuteness!:thumb:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie said:


> I couldn't live without a camera to capture all the cuteness!:thumb:


And capture it you do!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Geri:hug:
Don't you think all hav owners must have cameras? I'm always amazed at the fabulous photos! It's almost hard to take a bad picture of a cute hav!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Jan,
No the straps help distribute some of the weight to your shoulders evenly if you wear it right. Moxie is 10 lbs. 
I have so many products to google now. Definitely will invest in a better comb and brush.
Also....Pantene people shampoo?


----------



## earthnut (Aug 28, 2008)

Great ideas! So far my lifesaver is Domino's crate.  I think I'd go crazy if I tried to housebreak without a crate!

I'm ordering a bunch of dried cow parts and a Madan brush for Domino. I found curly bully sticks for $1 each. What do others pay?


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

WHERE did you find the curly bully sticks for $1.00? I pay $3.99!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm paying between $3.50 and $4.00 for my bully sticks and flossies. 
I'm only giving Roxie the Merrick ones.
By the way, I LOVE my Maden brush.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

I couldn't live without ...Saydee's flea comb to clean the dried tears off her face.


Oh, and Havanese Forum, of course!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I couldn't live without a rotating comb, CC pin brush, Isle of Dog or All Systems shampoo & conditioners.

Kodi and Shelby couldn't live without Bailey's K9 Jerky, flossies, plastic water bottles, and Kodi's favorite squeaky ball.

A local pet store is selling the small flossies for $3.99 ea. However, they have a product I was told is the same thing a flossie is made from, but it is long and flat instead of curly. It is only $1.99 and the dogs are crazy for it.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Today, I can proudly say that I couldn't live without my Jeep pet stroller. I was feeling very self conscious (see thread called stroller embarrassment).
But I have discovered how much easier it makes life when I have lots to carry to the beach and can't count on Moxie to walk well on the leash. It is also perfect for when I need exercise and Moxie is tired, he loves the breezy ride and it beats leaving him home!!
I guess I have finally embraced my inner CDL!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm going to have to get the CC Comb. It sounds wonderful. 

I probably couldn't do without the 
1. Lil Paws double sided comb (love the flea comb side), and 
2. The Spa Lavish Pet Facial Scrub that I must use to keep Gracie's face from "gluing" together from all of her eye problems. (Apparently this is very gentle, if you must use it daily) I wash her face every day or at least every other day.
3. The kids medicine dropper to help in the cleansing process - it works WONDERFUL!!!! I think that may have been a "Kara Idea" I stole from her. 
4. Gracie would say her yellow squeaky lamb that she plays fetch with non-stop. It is the perfect size for her.


----------



## earthnut (Aug 28, 2008)

bestbullysticks.com has a bunch of cow parts for $1 or less each, in small quantities. I got:

Beef Trachea 6", $0.69	each
Beef Tendons, $0.99 each
Gullet Wraps, $0.80 each
Beef Cartilage, $0.59 each
10" Rib Bones, $1.00 each
Texas Toothpicks (tail), $1.00 each
Curly Bully Sticks, $1.09 each


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Herbal butt wipes!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Karen,
Moxie could use a full face cleansing everyday, but I haven't found an effective way to do it. That gunk is hard to move without a full rinse under running water. And he hates going face first into the faucet. How do you do it everyday?
And thanks everyone.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Debra, I know you asked Karen, but with Kubrick I use a flea comb to get rid of any gunk next to the eye. If it's really stuck, I use a wet cotton ball to soften it first and then use the flea comb to get it out. It works really well for us!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

moxie said:


> Karen,
> Moxie could use a full face cleansing everyday, but I haven't found an effective way to do it. That gunk is hard to move without a full rinse under running water. And he hates going face first into the faucet. How do you do it everyday?
> And thanks everyone.


Debra,

I do this at the kitchen sink. I have Gracie's front paws resting on the edge of the sink or counter. I kind of push her face forward into the sink area. She keeps her feet on counter because she doesn't want to get any wetter than she must. ound: Anyway, here is the process:

1. I wet her face with my hands and fingers fairly well. This also helps tremendously in pushing back the hairs on top of her head so I can focus on her snout and the area under her eyes.

2. I use put water in the little medicine dropper and drip it over her face to make sure ALL hairs are thorough drenched. The medicine dropper works wonderfully (Thanks to Kara's idea) because it puts the water where you need it - very specifically.

3. I put a super tiny amount (I mean like pea size, but Gracie has a _tiny, tiny_ snout) of Spa Lavish Pet Facial Scrub and work it through her problem area under her eyes and through her entire snout kind of rubbing it with my finger tips.

4. I take my Lil Paws double sided comb (or a flea comb would work) and comb through her hair with shampoo in it.

5. Some shampoo comes out with my fingers and water, but most comes out when I use the medicine dropper again. . . I _drench_ the area and push the water out with my fingers repeatedly -rinsing it. I make sure the hair is squeaky when I finish so I can be sure all of the shampoo is out.

Most of the time it is just her face that is wet. Though, there are times she fights a bit more and her chest and front paws get a little wet, too. Hope this helps. It works great and really doesn't take much more than a few minutes.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Lina said:


> Debra, I know you asked Karen, but with Kubrick I use a flea comb to get rid of any gunk next to the eye. If it's really stuck, I use a wet cotton ball to soften it first and then use the flea comb to get it out. It works really well for us!


This is a great idea as well, but Gracie's hair is literally almost like glue or super stiff hair gel every single day and mid day it is looking bad again. So a full snout shampoo is almost always in order for her. Maybe once she has surgery - this will be better.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

BTW - I get the Spa Lavish Pet Facial Scrub at a local health pet store. Everything they sell is like all natural and gentle on animals. I've seen it other places, too. But thought I would mention the store because they do not sell things with harsh chemicals. The owner said it was safe for everyday use and shouldn't be drying or harmful.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

I know I already said my flea comb, but I'm adding to my list:

Kongs filled with frozen wet food. Saydee gets one a day and it buys me a good half an hour of freedom. Same goes for the bully sticks.

Saydee's crate is a lifesaver. I'd never be able to sleep, leave the house, or take her for a drive in the car without it!

Toddler toys - toys with pull strings and squeakers that make them jitter, moo, whatever - you can't have enough toys as far as Saydee's concerned.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

My groomer uses mouthwash (clear) on tear stains to get the smell out (caused by bacteria)


----------



## earthnut (Aug 28, 2008)

mouthwash, there's an idea. What's the active ingredient(s) in the mouthwash she uses?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Never thought of using the toddler toys...although, I do remember the folks from Talemaker Havanese using the little soft jungle gym things made for baby humans for their fur kids....


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I love our Maden brush it is spunky red and the Spa Lavish Pet Facial Scrub it is awsome smells delicious also.*


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Doesn't Saydee demolish the toddler toys? Maybe baby teeth do not do as much damage, but Moxie would chew them up, I think now that his big boy teeth are in.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Debra

Nope, she just plays with them like crazy. She prefers the toddler toys to the boring old pet store toys. We've gotten her a few at Babies "R" Us which are her faves. She particularly likes the ones that have a pull string. She will sit and pull that string over and over again making the jitterbug jitter away. Her teeth are razor sharp, but she reserves the heavy chewing for things like bully sticks. Maybe when she gets older, she'll do more damage, but for now the toys remain intact and slobbery.

One day I gave Saydee a fancy little gift bag from the JC Penney jewelry department (it was my birthday ) It has these little rope handles and a metallic sheen. This bag has been the all-time *best toy ever* for Saydee. She will rip around the house with the rope handles hanging from her teeth. She's never torn the bag, but the metallic sheen has softened from wear to almost a fabric-like texture. If someone new comes to the house, she will graciously share her "happy bag" with them.

My husband went back to the jewelry counter at JC Penney and asked for another bag for his puppy. Imagine how silly he must have felt! It was very sweet when he came home and presented it to her. Now she has 2 "happy bags"! She feverishly works to get handles from both bags in her mouth at the same time, and then RLH begins. Or, she shoves her face repeatedly into the bag, *pounding her nose* inside it. Eventually she will fall asleep on top of the bag, paws wrapped possesively around it, sometimes with the strings still hanging from her teeth.

Saydee-So-Silly


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

SaydeeMomma said:


> Debra
> 
> Nope, she just plays with them like crazy. She prefers the toddler toys to the boring old pet store toys. We've gotten her a few at Babies "R" Us which are her faves. She particularly likes the ones that have a pull string. She will sit and pull that string over and over again making the jitterbug jitter away. Her teeth are razor sharp, but she reserves the heavy chewing for things like bully sticks. Maybe when she gets older, she'll do more damage, but for now the toys remain intact and slobbery.
> 
> ...


Picture PLEASE


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Lilly's mom said:


> Picture PLEASE


I'm working on it!

After all the talk about flossies, I went and got Saydee one. I paid $2.99 but will definately have to find them cheaper because while Saydee's been a-chewin' on the flossie I've managed to:

stop at McDonald's and get my daughter some Chicken McNuggets
load the dishwasher
make 2 business phone calls
process and package 4 orders
get the sink ready for Saydee's bath time (towels, apron, sponge mop, ha ha)
check the mail
make some tea
hang out in the forum

...and she's still going and going at the flossie like the energizer bunny. It does smell a little (my daughter says it smells ALOT) but all I can smell is my warm cup of tea! AHHHH...

Saydee says thank you to all her aunties and uncles on the Havanese Forum!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Roxie goes throught plush toys like crazy.... she rips them up, then pulls all the "guts" out! And she has soooo much fun doing it I just keep buying her more and more. <sigh> It is getting to be an expensive little game. I'm going to buy her one of those Dragons by GoDog that has a lifetime gaurantee and see if she can destroy that!

Sorry... slightly off topic... hopefully I'll be back to say I can't live without Roxie's Dragon.:focus:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

isshinryu_mom said:


> Roxie goes throught plush toys like crazy.... she rips them up, then pulls all the "guts" out! And she has soooo much fun doing it I just keep buying her more and more. <sigh> It is getting to be an expensive little game. I'm going to buy her one of those Dragons by GoDog that has a lifetime gaurantee and see if she can destroy that!
> 
> Sorry... slightly off topic... hopefully I'll be back to say I can't live without Roxie's Dragon.:focus:


 Where are you going to buy one at? The store locator isn't working on their web site. Do you know a store that sells them? Thanks


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Lilly's mom said:


> Picture PLEASE


*Saydee's JC Penney Bag, aka "The Best Toy Ever":*


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Cuuuute.
So I gave Moxie his face bath today, not too bad and he is much flullier, in fact the rest of him can probably go two weeks between baths. I use the blueberry facial, but don't find it to be all that.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Lilly's mom said:


> Where are you going to buy one at? The store locator isn't working on their web site. Do you know a store that sells them? Thanks


Moochie and Co. (a "boutique" type store for pets, but it is a chain) sells them. And I saw them online at several places, but of course, I didn't save the links. 

I also bought a Tuff Plush Rug Dog by Booda that Roxie's had a week and not destroyed  but she doesn't particularly like it either.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, I went to the mall to look for the dragon plushie by GoDog that I read was guaranteed for life against anything. The sales clerk told me they used to be guaranteed but the company no longer guarantees the toys for life. She did say that they were a pretty tough plushie (something about the mesh they're made with underneath the soft plushie fabric) and that she had several customers who just loved them.

So I bought one... $15.00... because, as my boys say in a bit of a sarcastic voice, "nothings too good for the princess"  I've been home for about an hour and she's already torn several of the spines off the dragon's back although she hasn't torn through the fabric... yet. The other plus the clerk pointed out is that there is no "stuffing" for the dog to pull out if she gets it open.

One negative I found is that whatever the toy is made of it doesn't absorb spit like her other plushies and is sopping wet after just a little bit of play. Nothing like a super duper slobbery toy shoved in your hands!


----------



## earthnut (Aug 28, 2008)

teriyaki jerky for humans. It's cheap and though it contains sugar, the ingredients are few and human grade. Domino won't refuse it no matter what the situation. (He won't eat when he's nervous)


----------

